

Critics Say California Law Hurts Effort to Add Jobs  - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/05/us/to-add-jobs-many-in-california-look-to-alter-green-law.html?ref=science&pagewanted=all

======
malandrew
I didn't know about the bike lane situation until I read this article and read
into it further.

Near as I can tell there is a possible solution to the SF bike lane situation
that could satisfy an environmental study and that is to add bike lines
specifically in places that will cause people to stop driving entirely and
adopt alternate modes of transportation besides cars. If you add bike lanes to
your typical road, that diverts/detours traffic to adjacent roads and both the
road with the bike lane and the adjacent roads get a worse traffic congestion
rating. If however you add bike lanes to unique paths like the East Bay
bridge, for which there is no other car route alternative, you would be
driving commuters to choose other modes of transportation. The traffic rating
of the East Bay bridge would worsen, possibly dramatically, but temporarily,
but the traffic rating of _all_ other roads on both sides of the bay fed by
the bridge would improve dramatically.

